# FreeBSD for MikroTik 951Ui-2HnD (MIPS AR9334)



## ogogon (May 17, 2017)

Hello colleagues!

Tell me please, is there a FreeBSD implementation for the devices of the Latvian company MikroTik?

In particular, I'm interested in the router MikroTik 951Ui-2HnD, which is implemented on the MIPS chipset AR9334. Here is a description of its architecture on the  Wiki.OpenWRT - https://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/mikrotik/rb951ui

I would be grateful for the informative answer on the question.

Ogogon.


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2017)

Please keep in mind that MIPS is a Tier 3 platform. So it doesn't get as much attention as i386/amd64.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/mips


----------

